# Clowesetum Pierre Couret



## Mathias (Dec 8, 2012)

Some of Fred Clarkes magic! I bought this plant from SVO about a year ago, not really knowing what to expect. Flower colour was said to be variable, from yellowish to dark rose. I am very happy that my plant turned out to have a deep red colour. I love the beard!! Kind of suitable now when we are approaching Christmas...  The flowers have a fragrance reminiscent of bubblegum and root beer. 

The cross is Cl. Rebecca Northen ‘Grapefruit Pink’ x Ctsm. pileatum v. imperale ‘SVO Blood Red’. I grow this one in sphagnum, really dry when in rest, plenty of water, warmth, fertilizer and light when in growth.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow!:drool: Amazing. I love the color and hairy lip.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2012)

very nice! I bought a Jumbo York when he came to our orchid society meeting in november


----------



## Chuck (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice flower, great colour and texture. I really like the last photo also.

Chuck


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 8, 2012)

amazing!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Carkin (Dec 8, 2012)

Bubblegum and rootbeer...I love that fragrance description! Sounds yummy!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2012)

Carkin said:


> Bubblegum and rootbeer...I love that fragrance description! Sounds yummy!!!



Ditto!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice and the smell sounds cool!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 9, 2012)

I like those flowers a lot !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 9, 2012)

var grey beard....... lovely flower!


----------



## bcostello (Dec 9, 2012)

I have this cross also, but mine did not bloom this year. Hopefully it will be as nice as yours next season.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2012)

wonderful flowers, nice shots!!!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments. This is my first and only Catasetiine so far. But I am definitely planning in buying some more in spring. A very interesting group of plants.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 10, 2012)

:rollhappy: new addiction!
Love the frills & color!
Now you're going to make me go & look to see what I have spiking ...
Clo. Grace Dunn, Jumbo York and my new addition as of yesterday -Monnierara Millenium Magic 'Witchcraft' (a blackie!). 
So what the heck is Monn.? Catasetum x Cycnoches x Mormodes


----------



## Mathias (Dec 10, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy: new addiction!
> Love the frills & color!
> Now you're going to make me go & look to see what I have spiking ...
> Clo. Grace Dunn, Jumbo York and my new addition as of yesterday -Monnierara Millenium Magic 'Witchcraft' (a blackie!).
> So what the heck is Monn.? Catasetum x Cycnoches x Mormodes



Clowesia Grace Dunn is another great cross I would like to have. Something about frilly lips... 

Found some pictures of Monnierara Millenium Magic 'Witchcraft', wow thats black!!


----------

